# Wo finde ich javax?



## Fats (2. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Miteinander!

Sagt mal, wo finde ich die javax-Packages? Ich wollte eigentlich "nur mal schnell" (!) ein FileUpload (von apache) ausprobieren, und da will der erstmal n Haufen Stuff haben. Die Commons hab ich bei Apache gefunden, das war kein Problem. Aber jetzt mosert er, daß er javax.portlet nicht finden kann ....

Mir gehts jedoch nicht besser als meinem Computer: ich such und surf mir schon seit über ner Stunde die Maus wund, aber ich finde die auch nicht 

Wo kann man die javax packeges runterladen? Da müssen doch irgendwo jars für existieren ... Bin doch bestimmt nicht der erste, der die Dinger braucht?! Hab vermutlich nur grade völlig die Tomaten auf den Augen und find einfach nicht. 

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Marco13 (2. Mrz 2007)

EDIT: Sorry, hatte das javax.*portlet* überlesen - auf die schnelle hab ich dajetzt auch keine Downalodmöglichkeit gefunden...


----------



## Fats (2. Mrz 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EDIT: Sorry, hatte das javax.*portlet* überlesen - auf die schnelle hab ich dajetzt auch keine Downalodmöglichkeit gefunden...



Kein Problem  Ich war ja auch verdutzt ... (nur der Vollständigkeithalber: Hab JDK6 installiert  )

Hat das evtl. irgendwas mit der noch recht neuen Version des FileUploads von Apache zu tun? Die ist ja wenn ich das recht erinner erst Ende Februar rausgekommen ...

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Lim_Dul (2. Mrz 2007)

Probier mal: http://portals.apache.org/pluto/


----------



## Fats (3. Mrz 2007)

Lim_Dul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier mal: http://portals.apache.org/pluto/


Ja, das hab ich auch schon probiert, aber will er nicht


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Mrz 2007)

javax.portlet ist die Java Portlet API (JSR-168).
Aber ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass das benötigt wird.
Falls doch findest du die PortletAPI u.a. bei jetspeed2 (portals.apache.org)


----------



## Fats (4. Mrz 2007)

OK, vielen Dank! Werde ich mal austesten!


----------

